# GSM Modem, kompakt, mit 2 Analog- und 6 Digitaleingängen



## LaFi (10 Juni 2020)

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin neu hier und hoffe auf ein paar Inspirationen....

Ich suche für Kleinanlagen (Pumpstationen) ein Kompaktmodem, GSM, welches mind.:
2x Analogeingang, 4-20mA
6x Digitaleingang
aufweist

Außerdem müssen die Daten, welche gesendet werden von einem Leitsystem (IFIX und Melsys) verarbeitet werden können (Anbindung per ODP/OPC, feste IP)

Mein Elektriker hat mir  eine SPS mit Panel und Modem vorgeschlagen, aber mir scheint das ein  wenig zuviel des Guten da ich eig. die Anlagen klassisch per Kompaktsteuerung realisieren/belassen wollte...  
Da es hier um die Umrüstung diverser Anlagen (ca. 20 Stck. gleiche Bauart) handelt gehts hier halt auch um die Kosten...
In den Bestandsanlagen arbeiten wir bisher noch mit Telenot, die haben aber kein Gerät welches auch Analogsignale verarbeitet...

Jetzt hab ich mal ein  wenig gesucht, m.d.E.: 
Ich finde GerÃ¤te welche Meldungen per SMS oder  E-mail versenden - das ist ungenügend.

Dann habe ich ein Phoenix Meldesytem (TC mobile I/O X300) gefunden welches auf den ersten Blick den Anforderungen entspricht. Das besitzt aber nur 4 Digitaleingänge...

Mir fehlt hier ein wenig die Erfahrung und möchte daher auf eure zurückgreifen...

Für Tipps bedanke ich mich jetzt schon !

MfG


----------



## Stanzman (10 Juni 2020)

Hallo LaFi,

ich stand vor einer Ähnlichen Aufgabe. Dabei sollten auch mobile Schaltanlagen an ein Leitsystem angebunden werden, die vorher ebenfalls über Telenotanlagen verfügt haben. Dazu wurden von Phoenix ILC151GSM 2700977 verwendet. Die bringen bereits 16 DI und 4 DO mit. Zusätzlich wurden noch Karten für Analoge Eingänge nachgerüstet und ein kleines Panel verbaut. Das ganze wurde dann an einen Server angebunden, auf dem ein ODP/OPC Server läuft. Die Software stammt eigentlich von Firma Videc, die ja auch IFIX anbieten. Nachdem das alles lief, kam das Meldesystem TC Mobile auf den Markt. Dies wurde dann für Kleinanwendungen genutzt, bei denen lediglich zwei AIs und vier DIs genutzt wurden. Bis auf die sechs DIs würde das System also genau die Anforderungen entsprechen.

In welche Region befindet sich das ganze denn? Für weitere Details kannst du dich ja mal per PN melden.

MfG


----------



## LaFi (11 Juni 2020)

Hallo,

zunächst danke für die Antwort.
Ich schau mir mal deine genannten Systeme an... 

Landkreis Diepholz/Vechta.
Ich benötige die 6 DIs damit ich ein wenig mehr an Daten "verhackstückeln" kann.
Das Leitsystem basiert auch komplett auf Videc (auch die ODP/OPC-Tools)
Ich hätte gerne Kompaktanlagen damit meine Mitarbeiter im Zweifelsfall die Technik selbst wechseln könnnen und bei einem Ausfall nicht die komplette Anlage steht.
Ich kläre gerade den Kostenunterschied zwischen Kompaktmodem und der "SPS-Panel-Variante" - wobei ich denke zum nachrüsten ist das eher ungeignet...
Ich habe noch folgendes gefunden und kläre gerade die kompabilität mit dem Leitsystem und den Kostenrahmen:
https://www.lesa.de/pumpensteuerungen/gsm-module-lesa-gsm10.html
Hat da wer Erfahrungen mit ?

MfG


----------



## dingo (11 Juni 2020)

Frag mal bei INSYS nach, die haben garantiert eine Lösung,
z.B. ist Sven Rothenspieler hier im Forum aktiv.


----------



## Heinileini (11 Juni 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> … z.B. ist Sven Rothenspieler hier im Forum aktiv.


... aber hier im Forum schreibt sich Sven mit nur einem 's' : Sven Rothenpieler


----------



## LaFi (12 Juni 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> Frag mal bei INSYS nach, die haben garantiert eine Lösung,
> z.B. ist Sven Rothenspieler hier im Forum aktiv.



Danke - sieht auf den ersten Blick vielversprechend aus...
Anfrage zur Detailklärung ist raus !

MfG


----------



## Kieler (13 Juni 2020)

Hallo LaFi,

Bei den Teilen von Lesa handelt es sich um Teile von der Firma eviateg. 
https://www.eviateg.de/index.php/de/custominfo

Die Teile sind wirklich sehr günstig und es gibt auch eine OPC Server, welcher mit iFix funktioniert. Ich habe zwei Anlagen damit gebaut. Diese funktionieren auch. Trotzdem würde ich es nur einsetzen, wenn Geld das Hauptargument ist. Wenn man auch über Technik reden darf, würde ich in Ihrem Fall vielleicht etwas mit ODP, wie die schon vorgeschlagen Phoenix Steuerungen nehmen. Ein ähnliches System gibt es auch von FlowChief. 
Ich habe jetzt eine größere Anlage mit Baade 1xcom erstellt. Hiermit lassen sich besonders einfach auch diverse Altsteuerungen einbinden. Wir haben hier z.B. 80 Pumpwerke an iFix angebunden.


----------



## LaFi (15 Juni 2020)

Kieler schrieb:


> Hallo LaFi,
> 
> Bei den Teilen von Lesa handelt es sich um Teile von der Firma eviateg.
> https://www.eviateg.de/index.php/de/custominfo
> ...



Zur Info:
Lesa sagt sie können kein System anbieten welches mit dem Leitsystem kompatibel ist...
Das beisst sich zwar mit deiner Antwort aber manchmal ist das ja auch abhängig vom Können/Willen der Programmierer.
Und weil es zwar auch, aber nicht nur ums Geld geht ziehe ich die anderen Möglichkeiten (weil u.a. auch erweiterbar) in Betracht...
Die vorgeschlagenen Systeme schau ich mir mal an.
Danke.

MfG


----------



## Kieler (15 Juni 2020)

LaFi schrieb:


> Zur Info:
> Lesa sagt sie können kein System anbieten welches mit dem Leitsystem kompatibel ist...



Bei den eviateg Teilen muss die Option OPC dazu bestellt werden. Für den Rechner benötigt man dann den OPC Server eDOS.
https://www.eviateg.de/index.php/de/products/opc#eDOS
iFIX kann, wie die meisten PLS-Systeme, dann auf diesen OPC Server zugreifen. Ich meckere ja oft und gerne über die Parametriersoftware der Unterstationen. Den OPC Server eDOS finde ich dagegen sehr gelungen.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (15 Juni 2020)

Den "Spieler" ignoriere ich schon seit dem Kindergarten, von daher alles gut 

@ LaFi: Bekommst eine PN von mir, dann telefonieren wir einmal.

Für alle zur Info: Das könnte man z. B. mit unserer modularen Serie *MRX3-LTE* mit zusätzlicher *Multi-IO-Karte* lösen.


----------



## LaFi (9 September 2021)

So,
damit ich hier meiner "Schuldigkeit" gerecht werde einmal ein kurzer Abschluss zum Topic.

Nachdem ich nochmal Kontakt mit diversen Anbietern hatte und die versch. Lösungsmöglichkeit vorgestellt und angepriesen wurden habe ich mich, nach Abwägung aller tech. und kostenrelevanter Vor- und Nachteile, dazu entschlossen das System von Insys - MRX in maximaler Ausbaustufe zu testen.
Meine Überlegungen sind über die Zeit auch noch ein wenig gereift somit sind die nun mir zu Verfügung stehenden 14 DIs, genügend AIs + zusätzlich DOs optimal geeignet, aber das System, Zwecks Reserve, noch nicht voll belegt.

Desweiteren hat in alle Überlegungen, nach einem kompletten Ausfall des Leitsystem (Serverausfall), reingespielt das das PLS komplett aktualisiert und auf WINCC und AIP (Videc) umgestellt wurde.
Zusätzlich befinden wir uns gerade im Glasfaserausbau.
Wie auch immer.

Herr Rothenpieler hat mich vorab besucht und das System Vor-Ort vorgestellt.
Ein Kontakt zum Vertrieb wurde vermittelt und ein Testbetrieb in der maximalen Ausbaugröße des Gerätes ermöglicht.

Für den Testbetrieb habe ich die "Hardware" einer alte Schaltanlage umbauen lassen um ein USV-Konzept zu integrieren und weitere Betriebsmeldung zu erhalten.
Die Ersteinrichtung des MRX war ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig (wie das wohl bei allen neuen Systemen der Fall ist), aber der Support ist auch kurzfristig erreichbar.

Eine Anbindung auf unser Leitsystem habe ich dann in Abstimmung mit unserem Programmierer über ModBus realisiert (benötigt die "kleinste Lizenz") und war problemlos möglich.

Der Testbetrieb ist inzwischen beendet, die Anlage wird demnächst auch bei einer 2ten Anlagen in Betrieb genommen.

Mein Fazit:
- Für kleine bis mittlere Anlagen/Infrastrukturen (wir reden hier über Pumpwerke) ein absolut brauchbares System, das regelmäßige Anfahren der Anlagen ist damit nun endgültig vorbei.
- Die Grundbedingungen an ein unabhängiges System, entkoppelt von einer Anlagensteuerrung sind erfüllt. 
- Meine MAs können das System im Fall der Fälle selbstständig wechseln wobei die Anlage an sich weiterläuft.
- Die Anbindung an unser Leitsystem funktioniert einwandfrei.
- Da zunächst nur ein alter ISDN Anschluss ("portiert) vorhanden war läuft die Anlage derzeit über LTE - kann in der Zukunft aber, und das ist ein weiterer klarer Vorteil,  auch auf einen inzwischen beantragten Glasfaseranschluss umgestellt werden ohne ein komplett neues System zu erwerben.
- eine Mehrplatzlizenz wäre noch wünschenswert.
- Mein Programmierer flucht immernoch ein wenig weil er sonst mit Siemens arbeitet - die Aussage das man in ein anderes System mehr Aufwand/Kosten in den Programmierer stecken muss stimmt wohl - allerdings nur beim ersten Gerät - da macht es eben auch hinterher die Masse welche die Kosten dann senkt.

Danke nochmal für die Infos und Beiträge von allen Foristen und speziell für den Support seitens Herrn Rothenpieler.

MfG


----------

